# Best way to hide/repair damaged pixels on an LCD TV?



## jmc04 (Jun 19, 2005)

My LCD TV was recently damaged, resulting in a fairly small scratch/gouge on the screen that is something like 3 pixels wide. It's not too noticeable when there is color on the screen, but whenever the screen goes dark I see a noticeable white spot on the screen where the scratch is.

I'm willing to accept that the pixels are possibly "dead" and can't be repaired, but is there at least a way to fix it so that the backlight doesn't shine through so noticeably when there screen goes black?


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

That would be a big no on that. You have physical damage to the screen and the pixels. Your best bet is to try a homeo owners insurance claim.


----------



## kenezz6396 (Dec 12, 2012)

If the spot is small, Try a sharpie to dot it out, but then you will have a black dot on collor.


There are shops on line where you could send it to them and they will fix it.

But if it was me, I would look on ebay for your model or close to it( same brand and size). Find one that dose not work or keeps cutting off. When you get it, you can ither swap the defective screen with the used one or even easier, swap out your working electronics into the one that dosn't work but has a good screen.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I like the idea of the sharpie or similar, that might solve the bright spot issue.


----------



## Kromulok (Aug 7, 2009)

No no no do not use a sharpie on you screen! Oh boy, thats like terrible advice in my humble opinion - the chances of you only making the exact precise mark for the dead pixel is incredibly low. Almost better to leave it alone than to try that.

There is a difference between dead pixels and stuck pixels. Take a look for software that can fix stuck pixels or burn in issues. I have used software for this for ours at work and it works quite well. Here is a Digg thread with several software options to try:

http://digg.com/software/A_program_that_can_fix_dead_pixels_on_your_LCD_(WORKS_)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you miss, alcohol will take the mark off in a flash, no harm done. 

Perhaps you missed the part where he mentioned it was physical damage to the screen, you're very unlikely to fix that with a program.


----------

